#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > درخواست: بهترین نرم افزار تعمیر عکس

## farzad_yousefi

با سلام بنده چنتا عکس فوق العاده مهم دارم که وقتی از دوربین ریختم تو سیستم باز نمیشه ولی حجم داره میخواستم بهترین نرم افزار جهت تعمیر عکس رو ارائه بدید  چنتا تست کردم ولی جواب نداد

----------

*voltag*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shayanactive

باید اول ببیند چه فرمتی عکس گرفتین شاید واسه این باشه

Sent from my GT-I9060I using  Irantk Forum mobile app

----------

*Omidabdolahi*,*voltag*,*خلقتی*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام بنده چنتا عکس فوق العاده مهم دارم که وقتی از دوربین ریختم تو سیستم باز نمیشه ولی حجم داره میخواستم بهترین نرم افزار جهت تعمیر عکس رو ارائه بدید  چنتا تست کردم ولی جواب نداد


سلام
من بستگی به عکس داره که چجوری خراب شده و به این راحتی شاید دیگه نشه برش گردوند. این دوتا نرم افزار که پایین لینکش رو میزارم هستن ولی متأسفانه من چند بار استفاده کردم جواب نگرفتم. شما هم تست کنید
Free Tools to Repair Corrupted JPEG Photos and Images
Before You Download or Visit External Websites... • Raymond.CC

----------

*1212ali*,*amen*,*Omidabdolahi*,*voltag*,*خلقتی*,*همتا*

----------

